# Need Help with Application Questions



## dsds (May 27, 2014)

Hello Everyone, 

First, thank you to anyone who is able to help me with my questions. 
I am in the middle of filling out my online application for a marriage visa to the UK. I am married to my British wife who lives in the UK while I(American citizen) live in the USA. I know some of the questions I have may seem very simple and straight forward to you but I just want to make sure I fully understand and answer correctly so I don't get denied. Please see the questions that I would love some clarification and help on below: 
Sections and questions:
1. Select Visa Type: *Did I choose the correct visa application?* I chose the three following categories from drop down menus... *Reason for visit*- settlement; *visa type*- settlement; *visa subtype*- husband
Under the visa subtype it lists many other options including marriage, civil partnership, and wife. *Is husband the correct one for me or marriage?*

2. Personal Details: “_How long have you lived at your permanent address?_” I have been at my parents house for the last 6 months as I wait to move to the UK. I was born and raised in this house but left for 11 years for University and to travel. I have always considered it my permanent home even though I lived in other homes for a little while. For my answer, *do I write 30 years or 6 months?*

3. Passport/Travel Document: After questions about my residence I came across this question, “_Are you a national of the country in which you are applying?_” and “_Are you a national of the country in which you are making your visa application?_”. These are the same questions worded differently and they only require one combined answer. I am an American citizen in the USA applying to the UK. *I answer “yes” right?*

4. Travel History: “_Have you been issued any visa for the UK, UK Overseas Territories or Commonwealth in the last 10 years?_” I worked and lived in Australia and New Zealand on temporary working holiday visas, *that counts right?*

5. Travel History: “_Have you ever travelled outside the UK in the last 10 years?_” Yes, I have travelled to many places. About 40 countries. I took a bus tour all over Europe only staying in each country 2 days at a time. I don't have many stamps in my passport for those countries because we didn't need to go through immigration. *Do I need to list the countries that are not stamped in my passport?* Also, the allotted space for countries doesn't allow me to list all countries. 

6. Sponsor Details: It requires me to fill out information about my “_sponsor_”. *Is my wife the sponsor?* If so, why is it only family members listed in the drop down menu? If not, who would my sponsor possibly be? The questions seem to hint that my sponsor is not british. Asking things like ,“_Is your sponsor currently living in the UK?_”, “_When did your sponsor arrive in the UK?_”, “_What is their status in the UK?_”, “_Where is your sponsor now?_”, “_Will your sponsor be traveling with you to the UK?_”, and “_What is their relationship to you?_”. *Is my british wife my sponsor?*

Again, Thank you so much for taking the time to look over this and help me. I really appreciate it. 
If you have any other suggestions or helpful comments/hints, please share. All help is welcomed. 
Sincerely, 
DS


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

dsds said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> First, thank you to anyone who is able to help me with my questions.
> I am in the middle of filling out my online application for a marriage visa to the UK. I am married to my British wife who lives in the UK while I(American citizen) live in the USA. I know some of the questions I have may seem very simple and straight forward to you but I just want to make sure I fully understand and answer correctly so I don't get denied. Please see the questions that I would love some clarification and help on below:
> ...


Correct.



> 2. Personal Details: “_How long have you lived at your permanent address?_” I have been at my parents house for the last 6 months as I wait to move to the UK. I was born and raised in this house but left for 11 years for University and to travel. I have always considered it my permanent home even though I lived in other homes for a little while. For my answer, *do I write 30 years or 6 months?*


Answer 6 months.



> 3. Passport/Travel Document: After questions about my residence I came across this question, “_Are you a national of the country in which you are applying?_” and “_Are you a national of the country in which you are making your visa application?_”. These are the same questions worded differently and they only require one combined answer. I am an American citizen in the USA applying to the UK. *I answer “yes” right?*


Yes.



> 4. Travel History: “_Have you been issued any visa for the UK, UK Overseas Territories or Commonwealth in the last 10 years?_” I worked and lived in Australia and New Zealand on temporary working holiday visas, *that counts right?*


Yes, as both are in the Commonwealth.



> 5. Travel History: “_Have you ever travelled outside the UK in the last 10 years?_” Yes, I have travelled to many places. About 40 countries. I took a bus tour all over Europe only staying in each country 2 days at a time. I don't have many stamps in my passport for those countries because we didn't need to go through immigration. *Do I need to list the countries that are not stamped in my passport?* Also, the allotted space for countries doesn't allow me to list all countries.


Attach a sheet and have a good stab at listing all your visits. Do the best you can.



> 6. Sponsor Details: It requires me to fill out information about my “_sponsor_”. *Is my wife the sponsor?* If so, why is it only family members listed in the drop down menu? If not, who would my sponsor possibly be? The questions seem to hint that my sponsor is not british. Asking things like ,“_Is your sponsor currently living in the UK?_”, “_When did your sponsor arrive in the UK?_”, “_What is their status in the UK?_”, “_Where is your sponsor now?_”, “_Will your sponsor be traveling with you to the UK?_”, and “_What is their relationship to you?_”. *Is my british wife my sponsor?*


Your British wife is your sponsor. Other people may have a different person as sponsor, such as foreign national spouse settled in UK, British-born spouse living abroad, British citizen born abroad and now going to live in UK for the first time etc.



> Again, Thank you so much for taking the time to look over this and help me. I really appreciate it.
> If you have any other suggestions or helpful comments/hints, please share. All help is welcomed.


The online form isn't perfect by any means and questions aren't always clear. So read and re-read until you are sure you understand, or ask here for advice.


----------



## dsds (May 27, 2014)

*Thank You!*

Thanks so much Joppa! I really appreciate it! I'm sure I will have several more questions for you soon.


----------



## dsds (May 27, 2014)

*A couple more questions*

"How long do you intend to stay in the UK?"- I plan to stay forever with my wife. Is permanent ok to write as my answer or should I write something else since I will have to extend or change my visa in 2.5 years? What are your suggestions for answering this properly?


Also, do I need to take all of my supporting documents, passport photos, and everything else to my biometrics appointment? or just the passport, biometrics receipt, and application?
Am I turning it all in when I go to this or just gathering more required documents to add to my application packet?

Thank you very much.


----------



## helpmeplz (Sep 23, 2013)

dsds said:


> "How long do you intend to stay in the UK?"- I plan to stay forever with my wife. Is permanent ok to write as my answer or should I write something else since I will have to extend or change my visa in 2.5 years? What are your suggestions for answering this properly?


For this, my wife put down 2.5years as that's when we will have to renew for her visa, for another 2.5 years. 

I read this on here from one of Joppa's post, so that's what I did. Makes sense, as your intentions could be forever, but there isn't a guarantee you'll obtain a visa after the 2.5 years are up.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

dsds said:


> "How long do you intend to stay in the UK?"- I plan to stay forever with my wife. Is permanent ok to write as my answer or should I write something else since I will have to extend or change my visa in 2.5 years? What are your suggestions for answering this properly?


Put 2.5 years for the reasons noted in the previous post.




> Also, do I need to take all of my supporting documents, passport photos, and everything else to my biometrics appointment? or just the passport, biometrics receipt, and application?
> Am I turning it all in when I go to this or just gathering more required documents to add to my application packet?
> 
> Thank you very much.


Just take your passport and biometrics receipt. You are not turning in all your documents. You are only having fingerprints and a photo taken. Once you have enrolled your biometrics you have 2 weeks to send your application, Appendix 2, biometric's receipt, supporting documents and a return waybill and envelope to Sheffield for processing.


----------



## dsds (May 27, 2014)

nyclon said:


> Put 2.5 years for the reasons noted in the previous post.
> 
> Just take your passport and biometrics receipt. You are not turning in all your documents. You are only having fingerprints and a photo taken. Once you have enrolled your biometrics you have 2 weeks to send your application, Appendix 2, biometric's receipt, supporting documents and a return waybill and envelope to Sheffield for processing.


 Thank you so much! exactly what I needed to know


----------



## dsds (May 27, 2014)

*other info*

"Is there any other information you wish to be considered part of your application?" 
What is typical info that goes here?
Should I write a cover letter type paragraph stating that I would like to be with my wife, I will contribute to society, etc. or is this space only for information clarifying a previous answer to a question in the application?

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Unless you have extenuating circumstances that need explaining, no need to include anything here.

You should however write a letter of introduction.


----------



## LizS (Jan 16, 2014)

I thought I read somewhere that the biometrics person will have a quick look through all the paperwork you'll be submitting with a checklist, to see if you have all the basics. 

Nyclon, you're saying they don't do this. It can't hurt to take the paperwork of course, but we were really hoping for a fresh set of eyes, who doesn't know our situation to say whether everything was clear with our paperwork. Aaaargh. I'm sorry, I don't know where I read the above, but I think it was on this forum, but I don't want to add to misinformation.


----------



## yunnipie (May 12, 2014)

A question on #4 - what about visits where one simply got off the plane then through the border official? While not issued a visa through means similar to that of the FLR, isn't this a visa that is built into the US passport? Do visits need to be listed here?
Also, to #2, doe sit reflect poorly on an application if someone has not been at their current residence for long?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

List ALL visits.
Not relevant.


----------



## yunnipie (May 12, 2014)

Thank you kindly


----------



## dsds (May 27, 2014)

*additional info*

My wife and I got married a month ago and she is in the middle of trying to change her maiden name to take on my last name. She has changed her name already on a couple of documents such as her bank statements and her tenancy agreement. Her name on her passport is still her maiden name.
Is this going to raise a red flag to them, should I mention it in the additional info part of the application, or is it unnecessary to mention?

Also, I took a big tour of Europe with an organized tour group for 45 days. We visited 17 countries but not all countries required us to go through immigration or get stamps in our passports. I don't recall all the dates of entrance since we traveled by bus. do i need to mention that i visited all of these countries in the additional information area?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Mixture of married and maiden names is entirely to be expected and creates no problems and no need to explain. 

Just state something like 'european trip', dates and 'countries visited:' and list the country names.


----------



## dsds (May 27, 2014)

*question*

thank you all so much for all of your help with my questions. 
I have submitted it via online and have my biometrics appointment set for next week. 
I thought we didn't need to take supporting documents to the biometrics appointment but in my email confirmation the following was at the bottom: 
*"When attending your appointment you must take with you a print out of your appointment confirmation, a print out of your visa application (signed and dated), any supporting documents and the appropriate fee (unless already paid online)"*
what supporting documents? All of them such as the financial requirements page, bank statements, housing papers, sponsorship forms, letters of intent, family support letters, etc? 

At the biometrics appointment, do they give me the documents I need right away or do I need to take a self addressed envelope to have them mail me the documents?

Thank you.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

If you are applying from the US you only need to bring your passport and print out confirming your biometric's appointment. After which you have 2 weeks to Mail your application, Appendix 2, your supporting documents and biometric confirmation receipt to Sheffield.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Unlike in other countries where there are dedicated visa application centres where they do biometrics and receive documents, in the US the Home Office use the application support centers of USCIS to do biometrics, under contract, so the applicants are personally responsible for mailing their documents to Sheffield for processing.


----------



## dsds (May 27, 2014)

*mailing*

hello, 

I am about to mail my application to the UK but would like to mail it to my wife first to add her financial documents and supporting documents to my application. Then have her mail it to Sheffield. Is it ok for me to mail it to her first for her to add her pieces or will it look bad that my application is coming from inside the UK?

Thank you


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, that's fine. Make sure you also enclose a return waybill with container with your address on.


----------



## dsds (May 27, 2014)

*last questions*

Thanks for yalls previous help. just reviewing my final application and had a couple last questions and then I will be done. 

*Appendix 2:*
*Question 1.6- "How often do you meet?"* We try to visit each other a couple of times a year(every 5 months pr so) and when we do its for long periods of time usually a minimum of 2 weeks and up to 6 months at a time. Any suggestion as to what I should write there?

*Question 1.19- "Have you lived with your partner in a relationship akin to marriage... if no why have you not lived together?"* We haven't lived together because we were each only on a temporary visas when visiting each other. Is there a proper way to word that we didn't fulfill requirements for visas that allowed us to physically stay together as a couple so we were required to visit on temporary visitor visas? don't want to word it weirdly and confuse them. 

Do we need to fill *anything* out after Question 3.21? My wife is a permanent resident of the UK, makes 22,000 pounds a year, has had her job for over 6months, and doesn't have any other jobs. 

Again, thank you so much for your help.


----------



## dsds (May 27, 2014)

*last questions*

Thanks for yalls previous help. just reviewing my final application and had a couple last questions and then I will be done. 

*Appendix 2:*
*Question 1.6- "How often do you meet?"* We try to visit each other a couple of times a year(every 5 months pr so) and when we do its for long periods of time usually a minimum of 2 weeks and up to 6 months at a time. Any suggestion as to what I should write there?

*Question 1.19- "Have you lived with your partner in a relationship akin to marriage... if no why have you not lived together?"* We haven't lived together because we were each only on a temporary visas when visiting each other. Is there a proper way to word that we didn't fulfill requirements for visas that allowed us to physically stay together as a couple so we were required to visit on temporary visitor visas? don't want to word it weirdly and confuse them. 

Do we need to fill *anything* out after Question 3.21? My wife is a permanent resident of the UK, makes 22,000 pounds a year, has had her job for over 6months, and doesn't have any other jobs. 

Again, thank you so much for your help.


----------

